# my rotary heat press felt was sublimated, is there any way to clean it?



## RainbowPrinting (Mar 20, 2015)

my rotary heat press felt was sublimated, is there any way to clean it?


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

Did you ever find out how to clean it?

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Run enough fabric through it and it will eventually dissipate and not ghost-image, no?


----------

